# Gravel Grinding: There is about to be more gravel to ride...



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Cash-Strapped Towns Are Un-Paving Roads They Can’t Afford to Fix

https://www.wired.com/2016/07/cash-strapped-towns-un-paving-roads-cant-afford-fix/


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Erik_A said:


> Cash-Strapped Towns Are Un-Paving Roads They Can’t Afford to Fix
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2016/07/cash-strapped-towns-un-paving-roads-cant-afford-fix/
> 
> View attachment 315093


If you read the article, you'll read that the authority in question actually plans to chip seal the road in the future. Which means that for all intents an purposes, it will ride like a paved road next year, and not a gravel road. Chip-seal is a type of pavement other than concrete or pure asphalt, which in my experience, is a long, long long way from an actual gravel road, although YMMV. I find that these roads are nearly identical to asphalt from a cycling perspective, except that the smoothest line will likely be in the tire tracks of the automotive traffic pattern, rather than closer to the line... 

As I understand it, chip-seal just doesn't stand up to heavy traffic (volume and or weight) the same way as the more common, more expensive surfaces. 

Sure, it sounds like things are headed to gravel for the short term, but chip seal, IME is pavement.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'd love to see a breakdown of the long term cost of having a gravel road vs asphalt. Anyone know? I understand with heavy fast traffic gravel isn't an option but on side road I can't help but think gravel would be the way to go. I'd love to see more gravel roads and less beat the crap asphalt roads......and that goes for being in a car too.

I just spend a week riding in Quebec and the gravel roads are better than all but the recently paved roads.......so gravel doesn't have to mean bad or rough and I'd have to think if pavement would be cheaper those roads would be paved.


----------

